# Gas Shocks for an '09 750 Brute...



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok boys....who's got the best application for my machine? Any thoughts on Gas shocks with my bikes applications? (muddin', long trail rides...):thinking:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Elka makes nice sport/utility shocks but their $$$...


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

i know...u have em?


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

No, I just read some good reviews on them when I had the Brute, The RZR I have now has Fox Podium's on it they ride great but I don't know if Fox offers anything for the Brutes.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

elka are the only people i know that have gas shocks for the brute(so far)


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I recieved a quote for the elka's, came in at $2400.00 CAD.:nutkick:
I think i can handle the sore butt until i win the lottery:thinking:


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah no ish! they must ride like gold tho...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah Elka's are $$$$$$$$

I think that someone else has an application but I cant think of who it is at the moment...


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

The sport/utilities don't have compression and rebound adjustment which I think if your paying 2400 bones your should at lest get to adjust them to your preference.JMO!!!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I would almost look into get the stock shocks revalved to our preference I think its alot cheaper and they can get it pretty close to what you would end up with a set of elkas our something like that


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

GWNBrute said:


> The sport/utilities don't have compression and rebound adjustment which I think if your paying 2400 bones your should at lest get to adjust them to your preference.JMO!!!


This was my quote:

Front & rear
Piggyback reservoir, dual-rate spring, adjustable preload/compression & rebound
$1180.00 CDN/pair ($2360.00 Cdn full set)


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/atv/utility/PODIUM_X

These will fit but id love to see a video with them on a Big Bike in mud application and trail riding


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.elkasuspension.com/products/kawasaki-atv.html

Ouch...prices....Oh Boy i dunno...maybe spend the money on a different mod until i win that Lotto MAX...lol


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

We should be able to upload Video's too on this site.....how or where do i click to become a full member? Not just a download junkie membership like i have already ....


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> This was my quote:
> 
> Front & rear
> Piggyback reservoir, dual-rate spring, adjustable preload/compression & rebound
> $1180.00 CDN/pair ($2360.00 Cdn full set)


Sorry I didn't realize elka came out with adjustable shocks for the utility series there must be difference between the sport/utility and the utility series shocks MY BAD!!!


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/atv/videos/all/page=1/id=91

Great 2010 Fox Lineup for Utility Quads....:rockn:


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

ELKA Shocks Info Video
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid30498034001?bctid=41787189001


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea shocks are a little Pricey for me ill just stand up if my butt gets sore lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah thats what i do. cuz mine rides like a brick. i bought it to have fun anyway not to be comfortable. haha


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well the 08-present ride a lot better because they have different shocks and seats so i dont think mine rides all that bad


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

mine rode ok til i put the lift on. friend of mine took his off cuz it rode so bad. but i like the clearance


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

ha ha .. just recieved this e-mail after my previous post, i think i'll call him and see what kind a deal he's talkin.

Dear Dave,

I have shocks for sale on my clearout list. GREAT DEAL FOR YOU

Call me at the office

Regards,


Sebastian Levesque
Representative
__________________________

ELKA SUSPENSION INC.
1585-M, De Coulomb
Boucherville, Quebec
Canada, J4B 8J7
Phone: 450-655-4855 ext. 244
Toll Free: 1-800-557-0552 ext. 244
Fax: 450-655-2821
www.elkasuspension.com


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

he will probably take off bout 20 bucks. haha. never know though


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

guarino113 said:


> he will probably take off bout 20 bucks. haha. never know though


Ya your probobly right, but he's got me curious. i'll call him on Mon. mornin.


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

find out for sure,,im not that far from him...


----------

